# GPS info



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are any data files out there for downloading that contains all of the public reefs in the area. It sure would be nice just to download a file and then put it in my GPS. 



On another note, I bought a Florida Sportsman Fishing Chart a while back and it has GPS numbers on it. Why are the chart's numbers different than the numbers for the same reefs on the FWC site? I'm kind of worried that the numbers that I've entered are incorrect. On the same note, let me ask this, if I see numbers and they are for instance, N 30.18.67 and W 87.07.28 do I enter 30.07.028 or 280. I have been entering them .028. I hope i've been doing it right or I've entered about 50 numbers that area wrong. Saturday I tried to go out to the 3 BArges with the numbers that I had and couldn't find it. 



Thanks for any and all help. I want to go hit a few of these places Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The numbers on the charts are often times a little off. You just have to search for things. You are also doing the number insertion wrong, but I am not 100% positive how you do it. I believe you multiply the last 2 digits by 60. I just can't remember.


----------



## tightlinessportfishing (May 18, 2008)

Hi I am a boat Captain offshore and I have a link that will do the decimal conversion for ya.

www.fcc.gov/mb/audio/bickel/dddmmss-decimal.html I think thats right. Just type in and conversion done for ya.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Found it Captain, it was at this address, http://www.fcc.gov/mb/audio/bickel/findvalues.html. I'm getting closer to figuring this out but still not sure. For instance, From the Florida Sportsman chart I entered Lat 30.18.67 and Long 87.07.28 into my GPS. Now it shows as N 30.18.04.0 W 87.07.01.7. My GPS is set for deg/min/sec. I'll get this figured out. (Maybe with a little help).



CR


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Fishing Gator, 

I "think" I can help. 

1.Latitude and Longitude cooridnates expressed in"Degrees" "Minutes" "Seconds" format do not havenumbers greater than "59". Because 60 seconds= 1Minute and 60 minutes = 1 degree. 

For example,a latitutude of 30 06' 59" is only + 1 secondfromequaling30 07' 00".

Your GPS machine has the ability to express Latitude and Longitude "Seconds" in a decimal place format (.99 or less) and also in the normal (59 or less)"Seconds" format.

Depending on whichchart orwebsite (or wherever) you willfind latitude and longitude coordinates(numbers) either in a decimal format for the "Seconds" or a normal "seconds" format.

Another example - 3006' 30" in normal"Seconds" format = 3006'.50 in decimal format. it is the same position. 

If the seconds position (or for that matter the minutes position) is in a normal"Seconds" format to convert it to a decimal format all you do is divide the seconds number by 60. In the example aboveto convert 3006' 30" to a decimal format3006'.30/60" = 3006'.50

In any case your GPSshould have a menu setting for either the"Degrees" "Minutes" "Seconds" format or the decimal format look for it in the same menu where you set either nautical miles to statute miles and knots to miles per hour. 

The key when inputting a number into your gps is to make sure that you have the GPS setto accept the format that the numer is in. Once you have the number in the gps in the correct format the gps will do the math if you switch betweenthe"Degrees" "Minutes" "Seconds" format or the decimal format.

So using the example that you gave above N 30.18.67should be entered into your gps asN 30.18.67 ifyour GPS is set in the matching decimal format. 



hope i didn't confuse the issue more...

here is a link to a convertor and a more "professional" description of the conversion.

http://www.csgnetwork.com/gpscoordconv.html

Mark W


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Thanks Mark,



I think I've got it figured out. It looks my my GPS is set up to accept numbers in the 30.17.450 format so the numbers from the FWC site seem to be the ones. I also found several sites that do conversions. I'm going to see how accurate they are later this week. 



CR


----------

